# Best BB Solution For Shimano Cranks



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

What is the best solution for installing Shimano 24mm Hollotech cranks in Felt frames with the stepped carbon BB30 bottom bracket? I know they come with spindle adapters but I've heard they can make noise and are prone to slipping.

Can anyone pass on their experiences or offer alternatives?

I appreciate your help.

John


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Praxis, a simple search here will net a gazillion posts about it.

Me, on my OSBB Specialized with HT-II I added two very thin silicon O-Rings out board of the adapters and no noise since.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks but Praxis will not work with the Felt stepped bottom bracket.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> What is the best solution for installing Shimano 24mm Hollotech cranks in Felt frames with the stepped carbon BB30 bottom bracket? I know they come with spindle adapters but I've heard they can make noise and are prone to slipping.
> 
> Can anyone pass on their experiences or offer alternatives?
> 
> ...



KCNC if you're on a budget or Wheels Manufacturing's new outboard 24mm BB if you like the bling.

-SD


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Dave,
Thanks....I thought the WM outboard BB would not work in the Felt stepped BB because of the lip. 

Is this the one you're referring to? 

BB30 to Outboard Bottom Bracket for 24mm Cranks (Shimano) 

View attachment 304758


Wheels Mfg BB30 to Outboard Bottom Bracket for 24mm Cranks (Shimano)

Thanks,
John


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jemsurvey said:


> Hey Dave,
> Thanks....I thought the WM outboard BB would not work in the Felt stepped BB because of the lip.
> 
> Is this the one you're referring to?
> ...


John,
Wheels designed their adaptor to fit with the Felt Carbon Fiber BB30 stepped shell.
-SD


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Good to know...thanks Dave


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is my new AR1 I picked up this week…went with with the Wheels Manufacturing outboard bottom bracket and the shop said it installed flawlessly.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Dave,

Sorry to take up more of your time but can you verify that the Wheels Mfg. part you're referring to is "BB30-OUT-SHIM" on this page Wheels Mfg BB30 to Outboard Bottom Bracket for 24mm Cranks (Shimano)

The reason I ask is that I have been in contact with a sales tech at Wheels Mfg. and he tells me that the outboard bottom bracket needs 12mm of depth from the outside of frame to the inner lip. I just measured my Z1 and it measures only 8.5mm which according to them would not work.

I want to make sure I am referring to the correct part before I try ordering one.

Thanks for your time and help,
John Marrocco


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok...since I now have the Wheels bb in hand I can confirm that the info I received from the Wheels sales tech was wrong. No comment needed  Have not tried to press in yet but it should just clear the lip.

Only other question is should this be greased before pressing in or pressed in dry? The instructions don't specify, but since there is an o-ring involved I would assume a little grease would help.


----------

